# Take More Xifaxin????



## 15624 (Sep 27, 2006)

hiIve been on xifaxin since mon-but onlty able to take 400mg a day, not the 1200mg the dr wanted. i get so nausous and bloated on it. now Im no so bloated, but my gut is rawer than ever and Im running to the bathroom like mad. Im back to square. one. i wonder if i should raise the dose and pray i dont get worse off or something. paged the dr and still hasnt called me back. anyone familiar with this? hurry and respond!art3


----------

